
Why Logical Clocks Are Easy - tim_sw
http://queue.acm.org/detail.cfm?id=2917756
======
tqh
Seems to be a running joke in titles :)

Why Vector Clocks are Easy

Why Vector Clocks Are Hard

Why Logical Clocks Are Easy

